

[Success Story]- How Did Kriesi Sell Over $1M on Envato MarketPlace? - sport6810
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNXhCy8aSsg

======
sport6810
Success Story : Kriesi, is an Austrian web designer, was the 1st theme-forest
author to Sell $1,000,000 Worth of Items, and also the first guy to cross 2
million mark on ENVATO marketplace.

